# Bombing of Rechlin air base 4/10/45



## dan troop (Oct 29, 2009)

Is there any way to get the route flown and return flight path for the planes that flew the mission to destroy the airbase in Rechlin, Germany on 4/10/ 1945? I was born on that date, and my mother told me about the bombers flying overhead, and her fear. My father was also stationed at the airbase, but not during this period. 
Any information would be appreciated.


----------

